Ask HN: What is your “Just got home from work” typical routine? - humaninstrument
======
db48x
Minimize Emacs and fire up Factorio.

------
grawprog
Shit,doobie,beer,dinner.

------
staunch
I'm not home until I've taken a shower. I'm in there within 60 seconds.

Oh shower, how I love thee.

------
mattbgates
After work, I make an effort to hop on the stationery bike for 20 minutes to
get some exercise, than I make myself a protein shake. Hop on my laptop and my
side projects begin... do that until I pass out, pretty much.

------
hawktheslayer
1\. spend 10 minutes playing with the kids 2\. make dinner 3\. Put kids to bed
4\. Watch Netflix while doing dishes. 5\. 30 minutes of DataCamp 6\. 30
minutes of reading 7\. Sleep

------
jam3sn
I try to make dinner as soon as I get in, it's done then and I can spend the
rest of my night doing whatever.

------
guilhas
17:30, after 40m bus, Eat toast and coffee, shower, tv news, Netflix,
household shores, eventually pc again.

~~~
borplk
Random question .. what do you eat with toast? (jam, spread, etc...)

------
kleer001
1) take off all the stuff I needed to be or got from the outside and put it
where it belongs

2) be inside

------
drakonka
* Feed cats

* Make cat food

* Eat

* Shower

* Watch dumb shows or work on personal projects

* Read in bed as I fall asleep.

